# BT (Germany) GmbH - 51,95€ über 0900er-Nummer??????



## kih (25 Februar 2004)

:cry: 
Hallo, bin neu hier und brauche Eure Hilfe!

Ich habe vorhin meine Telefonrechnung angesachaut und bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen... 51,95 € über BT Germany Gmbh & Co OHG

Das war an einem Tag... steht drin.

Premium Rate Service von BT 0900 Dienste 
Artikel/Leistungsnummer 77495
der Spaß kostet 51,95 und ich habe nur die dumpfe Ahnung, dass das unserem PC zu tun hat, hatten uns da wohl was eingefangen?

Die Frage ist, was können wir dagegen tun, wenn es ein Dialer war?
Welche Schritte sollte man da unternehmen?

Ratlose Grüße,
kih


----------



## sascha (25 Februar 2004)

Erste Schritte:

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1461578&d=90&a=1&t=1776278


----------



## kih (26 Februar 2004)

*jetzt weiß ich ein bißchen mehr...*

aber nur ein bißchen...

jetzt habe ich die Nummer, die unser Rechner angewählt haben soll, und den Inhaber dieser Nummer.

0900-9000019300

Wie finde ich denn raus, was das für ein Service gewesen sein soll, ohne den direkt zu kontaktieren?

Gruß, kih


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 Februar 2004)

Du kannst hier die Nummer eingeben. Allerdings bin ich jetzt auf die Schnelle in der Datenbank auch nicht fündig geworden. Da solltest Du bei BT mal nachhaken, weil die Rufnummerngasse extra für Dialer gedacht ist, die selbstverständlich auch registriert sein sollten...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (26 Februar 2004)

*Re: jetzt weiß ich ein bißchen mehr...*



			
				kih schrieb:
			
		

> Wie finde ich denn raus, was das für ein Service gewesen sein soll, ohne den direkt zu kontaktieren?


Dialerdatenbank der RegTP:
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp

Die liefert aber fuer die Nummer nichts... Also laut Rechtsauffassung der RegTP kein Zahlungsanspruch.

Mach Dich mal auf die Suche nach dem Dialer. 
Scheint ja so, als sei die BT zunehmend in dubiose Dialergeschichten verwickelt...


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2004)

*0900/9000019300*

Hallo Kih,
weißt du noch wie das Programm heißt? Vielleicht d.exe? So muss es bei mir gewesen sein, aber angeklickt habe bestimmt kein Button. Ich gehe mal auf die regtp zu.


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2004)

Wie kommt ihr darauf, dass das eine Nummer der BT ist? Ich habe erfahren, dass die BT derzeit den Dienst über 0900er Nummern technisch überhaupt noch nicht realisieren kann.


----------



## johinos (5 März 2004)

Da gibt's noch was zu 09000019300:  www.peterhuth.de/indexall.php?seite=dialer04.php

Dem wird gelegentlich Deutschland zu klein, frei nach Ingo Insterburg...


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2004)

*BT GmbH*

Hi, 
ich habe von der selben Firma einen Betrag in Rechnung gestellt bekommen. Eingefangen habe ich mir den Dialer (ExDialer - erstellt d.exe und eine Startseite im InternetExplorer) vermutlich über einen Virus (lt. Symantec Norton Antivirus). Ein Download habe ich jedenfalls nicht bestätigt und ich werde diesen Betrag aus der Telefonrechnung auch nicht bezahlen, da diese Nummer in der Datenbank nicht registriert ist. Kannst mich ja mal wissen lassen, wie Du in dieser Geschichte weiter verfahren wirst. 

Ciao.


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2004)

*BT und ander schöne sachen.*

Hallo Leidensgenossen,
hatte ein wenig Glück und bei mir wurden es nur läppische 2,76 Euro netto. Meine Daten liegen noch immer in der C-Partition aber mit wem soll ich streiten?? Die Telekom verweigert natürlich weitere Daten und so manches Gerichtsurteil hält den Gauner nicht von der Tat ab. Was mir die Glut in die Augen treibt ist die Telekom. Warum verdonnert der Staat die nicht zum Schutz der Kunden? Offensichtlich hat auch dieses Unternehmen freie Hand und wer hilft- macht sich doch der Beihilfe schuldig -oder??? Aber Offensichtlich hat es unsere verarmte Telekom so bitter  nötig unsere Gelder mit denen der geschundenen Dialer zu teilen- oder wenn es denn nicht so ist : welches Interesse hat die Telekom dann und warum treibt sie das Geld ein????


leider ist erst die Spitze des Eisberges erreicht.- 
Das Fundament bietet deutlich mehr Fläche: Kein Dialerschutz ist wirklich in der Lage aus Fragmenten einer Nummer einen Dialer zu erkennen !!! 
Gewöhnt Euch daran und staunt wenn der erste über einen Drittanbieter wie 01013 ( he -ist nur ein Beispiel-nicht aufregen!!)oder wie sie alle heißen abgezockt werden. Dann hieße eine  Dialernnummer plötzlich z.B. 0101309001234567 und wer zahlt dann?
Es ist Grausam Leute und der kleine Mann ertrinkt im Sumpf der Methode !!!!!
An das Ende mag hier noch keiner Denken aber es kommt wenn keiner Halt ruft.


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2004)

*RegTP wollte 09009000019300 sperren: illegaler Dialer*

Hallo liebe Leute, DIE kriegen wir schon. 
Wir haben TDSL und unser Analog-Modem hängt nur als FAX- und
Anrufbeantworter am Rechner und steht fast direkt neben meinem Ohr.
Am 13.01.2004 stelle ich fest, dass das Modem klickt.
Ich drehe Lautsprecher auf und mich trifft der Schlag:
im Abstand von 10 Sekunden wählt sich das Modem ins Internet ein.
Ich gehe in Arbeitsplatz-->DFÜ-Netzwerk und sehe ein Icon "exDialer". 
Ich schalte sofort das Modem aus und mich trifft der nächste Schlag:
vor meinen Augen verschwindet das Icon.
Ich recheriere nun tagelang und stelle Folgendes fest:
Über die bisher "saubere" Seite www.w.....com habe ich mir den
Dialer "exDialer" auf dem Rechner installiert.
Dies geschah ohne jegliche Abfrage.
Dieser Dialer deinstalliert sich wieder von selbst, "ohne" Spuren zu hinterlassen. Die Kripo verwendet Computerprogramme, die in der Lage
sind, die durch den Dialer installierten und anschließend wieder gelöschten Dateien wieder sichtbar zu machen. Im Internet gibts
frei Verfügbare, die das auch können.
Das Programm welche die Löscharbeit des Dialers verrichtet ist eine
Batch-Datei mit dem Namen "$$del.bat und kann ebenfalls wieder sichtbar gemacht werden.
Das Programm Dialer-Control sagt mir, die verwendete Rufnummer
war 09009000019300.
Ich informiere Telekom, Kripo, und RegTP.
Telekom überwacht meine Telefonrechnung. Nichts. 
Vermutlich anderer Carrier.
Rechnung vom 04.03.04 bestätigt dies:
"Premium Rate Service von BT" ist von Telekom nicht erfassbar.
Kripo wird nur aktiv, wenn Schaden vorliegt.
Ich hatte im Januar noch keinen Schaden, da ich ja noch keine Rechnung hatte und nur vorbeugend aktiv geworden bin.
Mein jetztiger Schaden beläuft sich auf 1 Euro, weil ich das Modem rechtzeitig ausgeschaltet habe. Ein Kunde von mir hat einen Schaden
von 60 Euro.
Ich informierte auch die RegTP. Die überprüften dies sofort und
bestätigten meine Erkenntisse:
Der verwendete Dialer war illegal, da er sich ohne die vom Gesetz
gefordete 3-malige Abfrage, installiert hat.
Der verantwortliche Techniker der RegTP wollte noch am gleichen
Nachmittag einen Bericht schreiben und dies an die Rechtsabteilung
der RegTP weiterleiten um eine eventuelle Sperrung der
Rufnummer zu erreichen.
Wenn die Sperrung erfolgte, dann erst nach Dienstag, den
13.01.04. Da hattet Ihr vermutlich den Dialer aber schon
alle.
Ich werde am Montag die RegTP anrufen und über das hier Gelesene
berichten.
Laut einem aktuellen BGH-Urteil braucht man die angefallenen Telefonkosten eines illegalen Dialers NICHT bezahlen.

_URL unkenntlich gemacht ,siehe NUB tf/moderator _


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2004)

*Re: RegTP wollte 09009000019300 sperren: illegaler Dialer*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Vermutlich anderer Carrier.
> Rechnung vom 04.03.04 bestätigt dies:
> "Premium Rate Service von BT" ist von Telekom nicht erfassbar.


Die BT bietet derzeit noch keinen Service 0900 an. Kann es sein, dass die erfasste Nummer nur ein Fake ist und im Hintergrund eine ganz andere Nummer gewählt wurde? Außerdem, der "exDialer" weist Parallelen zum "Auslandsdialer" auf.


----------



## cicojaka (6 März 2004)

*Re: RegTP wollte 09009000019300 sperren: illegaler Dialer*



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soll doch mal jemand eine solche Rechnung hier posten... Wie ist das eigentlich mit den 0900-er Nummern. Wenn ich zB 19222756 wähle, lande ich bei der Rettungsleitstelle, weil die nach den ersten 5 Nr. schon angewählt wird. Bei 09009000019300 lande ich folglich bei 090090000193, also 

bei den  Moldawiern  kann man weitersuchen und landet dann aber im faktischen Nichts. Brooklyn, NY? Ende.

Und vor allem: kein dialer.

Wer in Deutschland vermietet bitte Nummern an Moldawier? Wer hat überhaupt Kontakte in diese Region? Da wird's dann wohl vorerst spekulativ. Aber google hilft spekulieren...


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2004)

*BT, Dialer und 09009000019300*

Hallo Anna und alle Anderen,

BT bietet sehr wohl 0900-Service an. 
Zumindest treiben die das Geld ein.
Folgendes steht auf meiner und auf anderen Rechnungen:

Verbindungen über BT(Germany) GmbH & Co.oHG (N)
.
.
.
Premium Rate Service von BT
0900 Dienste             77495                xx.xx Euro          16  %
.
.
.
Bezüglich 09009000019300:
Laut RegTP haben "die Moldawier"  100 Rufnummer gemietet.
Deswegen die beiden Nullen am Ende.
Dort kann nun von 00 über 01 bis 99 variiert werden.
Ob die letzten beiden Ziffern wirklich nicht relevant sind, weiß ich im Augenblick nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2004)

*Re: BT, Dialer und 09009000019300*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Verbindungen über BT(Germany) GmbH & Co.oHG (N)
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Nun, der Text auf der DTAG-Rechnung ist frei einsetzbar - könnte sein, dass eigentlich nur eine 0190er Nummer angewählt wurde, jedoch der Text schon im Vorgriff auf die technische Erreichbarkeit des BT-Services eingefügt wurde. Wie kommt man überhaupt auf die Nummer, steht die im EVN der Telefonrechnung oder ist die irgendwo auf dem Rechner aufgetaucht.

Neulich habe ich mal einen Dialer der Moldawier getestet. Als er über die 0900er Nummer nicht online gehen konnte, da der Zugang gesperrt war, nahm er einfach aus seinem Quelltext eine "Auslandsnummer" nach Nauru.


----------



## cicojaka (6 März 2004)

Vielleicht lachen sich die Mitleser jetzt mal wieder kaputt...

Es gibt die Firma mold***, auf die der RegTP-Eintrag verweist und es gibt einen dialer mold***, der u.a. in einigen italienischen Foren diskutiert wird. Infos dazu sind spärlich, deutsche Fundstellen Fehlanzeige. 

Es gibt Hinweise auf betroffene italienische Seiten, aber offenbar nichts hilfreiches.


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2004)

*BT Germany*

  Ups, offensichtlich sind mehrere Leute auf die BT und den Ex-Dialer hereingefallen. Wie gesagt -bei mir wars nicht viel aber wenns im großen Stil gelaufen ist dann sollte ich wohl doch meine 2,76 Euro netto blockieren lassen. Durch so kleine Beträge wie in meinem Fall ärgert man sich nicht so sehr wie die mit 50 und mehr Euros.Am Ende raffen die Millionen in ihre Kasse. >>>>> Wem es hilft - ich habe den ganzen Kram noch auf meinem Rechner, da ich nach diesem Angriff mit meiner win98 Partition nicht mehr im Internet war. Habe zum leidwesen aber eine koponente entfernt die verwendet wurde (soundkarte) und nun läuft 98 nur noch im abgesicherten Modus. Was ich bis jetzt weiß ist daß der Dialer im html script augelöst wurde und sich in der Systemsteuerung ein eigenes weiteres Modem installierte, über welches dann die einwahl erfolgte. War an betreffendem Tag (bei mir war es der 15.Januar) im Internet und rief E-Mails ab. Dann hörte ich ein klick und das Modem (leider Intern) schaltete ab. Der Internet Explorer hing. DAchte mir nur -mist aber lange nicht gehabt so einen Systemstop. Dann wollte ich meinen Bruder anrufen und griff zum Telefon. Anstatt einer Antsleitung dröhnte mir eine Datenleitung in die Ohren. Rauf zum Rechner gehastet und auf den Bildschirm gesehen: NICHTS außer gewöhnlichem Desktop und Nichts in der Taskleiste. Dann ab unter den Tisch und den TAE Leitungsstecker gezogen. Dann die erste Meldung : Wollen sie diese Kostenpflichtige verbindung trennen? ja angeklickt - kein Realisabfall im Modem zu hören. Zugriff auf die Systemsteuerung nur zögernd. in der Software der Eintrag "Ex-Dialer" Dachte mir den lösch mal nicht sondern sieh ihn dir an. ein klick drauf und : weg ist er.Danach habe ich den html Befehlssatz noch isolieren können. Ein klick darauf öffnet sofort das Modem. Naja  und seit dem liegt "98" ungenutzt brach.
>>>> also we will meldet sich drauf>>>  BITSTREAM !!! (unregistriert)
lese noch bis ende nächste Woche aus, danach mach ich die Partition platt.
 :evil:


----------



## sascha (6 März 2004)

Nu schrei doch nicht so rum hier...


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2004)

*BT (Germany)*

Hallo!

Ich habe heute auch einen echten Schreck bekommen als ich unsere Telefonrechnung geöffnet habe. Meine Mitbewohnerin hat sich auch diesen Dialer eingefangen und soll nun 35 Euro bezahlen. Dummerweise ist sie im Moment nicht hier und ich kann daher nicht an ihren Computer um der Sache nachzugehen. Außerdem wüsste ich wohl auch nicht, was ich tun sollte :-? Nachdem ich die verschiedenen Postings hier gelesen habe werde ich zunächst mal der Telekom bescheid geben, dass ich ihre Rechnung nicht bezahlen werde und dann mal sehen was ich noch tun kann. Wenn noch jemand einen Tip zur Vorgehensweise hat, wäre ich dafür echt dankbar


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2004)

*BT (germany) gmbh*

hallo, 
habe das selbe problem wie die meisten hier, bei mir sind es für 20:53 minuten genau 36 euro.

abrechnung bt germany gmbh

nummer des dialer 09009000019300

werde bei der telekom einwände gegen die abbuchung stellen, wäre nett wenn man von euch hört wie es bei euch läuft.

werde den thread weiterverfolgen.


----------



## cicojaka (7 März 2004)

Gibt es jetzt diese Nummer oder nicht? Mieter sind offenbar die Moldawier, aber einen dialer gibt's nicht... ???




			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Habe zum leidwesen aber eine koponente entfernt die verwendet wurde (soundkarte) und nun läuft 98 nur noch im abgesicherten Modus. Was ich bis jetzt weiß ist daß der Dialer im html script augelöst wurde und sich in der Systemsteuerung ein eigenes weiteres Modem installierte, über welches dann die einwahl erfolgte. (...) Dachte mir den lösch mal nicht sondern sieh ihn dir an. ein klick drauf und : weg ist er.Danach habe ich den html Befehlssatz noch isolieren können. Ein klick darauf öffnet sofort das Modem. Naja  und seit dem liegt "98" ungenutzt brach.
> >>>> also we will meldet sich drauf>>>  BITSTREAM !!! (unregistriert)
> lese noch bis ende nächste Woche aus, danach mach ich die Partition platt.
> :evil:



Image des Rechners machen, bitte --> RegTP!  informieren! Mit Deinem (evtl.) gesicherten Beweis über knapp 3 Euro könntest Du die (evtl.) Abzocke bei vielen Betroffenen verhindern! Hol dir doch eine Heft-CD mit einem Image-Programm... Zur Not würde ich Dir eine stiften


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2004)

*Re: BT Germany*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> >>>> also we will meldet sich drauf>>>  BITSTREAM !!! (unregistriert)
> lese noch bis ende nächste Woche aus, danach mach ich die Partition platt.
> :evil:



Hallo 
Bei uns hat sich ein Dailer mit derselben Nummer an drei verschiedenen Tagen eingenistet vom 12. – 16. und insgesamt 200 Euro in Rechnung gestellt. Wir sind also daran interessiert dagegen vorzugehen und Beweismaterial zu haben. Bitte lösche die Daten nicht. Meine email wäre [email protected] oder bitte im Forum Kontakt halten.


_E-Mail Addi gelöscht siehe Nutzungsregeln 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
ww/Moderator_


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2004)

Hallo, bei der Registrierungsbehörde wurde die Nummer mit dem Namen "moldconector srl." in Verbindung gebracht. Die Adresse lautet "sat scoleni street 3644 judetul [oder judetool?] ungheni". Der gesetzliche Vertreter ist ...., ......str. 37, 55386 Bingen. Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr. Bei Google hatte ich leider mit nichts dergleichen Erfolg - vielleicht ist jemand anders schlauer? Ich fände es sehr beruhigend, wenn alle von diesem Dialer Betroffenen in Kontakt bleiben würden, wg. Beweismaterial und evtl. Sammelklage oder so was.
udo y

_Persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe Nutzungregeln 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#9
Was Sammelklage betrifft, zum wiederholten Male: gibt es nicht in Deutschland,
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474
tf/moderator _


----------



## cicojaka (8 März 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt die Firma mold***, auf die der RegTP-Eintrag verweist und es gibt einen dialer mold***, der u.a. in einigen italienischen Foren diskutiert wird. Infos dazu sind spärlich, deutsche Fundstellen Fehlanzeige.



Von einem italienischen Webmaster erhielt ich eine mail als Antwort auf eine Nachfrage bzgl. eines Foreneintrags, in dem von einem Moldawier-Dialer die Schreibe war. Mein Italienisch reicht leider nicht aus:

Si riferisce ad un "problem" da tempo risolto dalla POLIZIA INFORMATICA.
In ogni caso   NON  diamone ulteriore importanza.

(...)
Ci sono anche immagini di Franc*** Ch***, purtroppo!!!
Ecco la mail che ho mandato alla Polizia delle Telecomunicazioni.
(...)
Appare poi un DIALER che spiega le modalità dell’utilizzo e i costi e che risulta distribuito da :

MOLDCONECTA

(...)

Es ging offenbar um Nacktfotos der Miss Italia, die ohne ihr Wissen über eine Firma vermarktet wurden mit einem moldconecta-dialer.

Mehr verstehe ich nicht.

Offenbar ist diese Firma, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, in Italien aktenkundig. Mehr weiss ich dazu nicht, wer italienisch kann, dem kann ich ja die Fundstelle sagen. 


Die google-Fundstellen zu MOLDCONECTA sind wenig aufschlussreich, deuten aber überwiegend nach Italien und Rumänien. Die Homepage der Firma steht passenderweise in den Sprachen Englisch, Rumänisch und Italienisch zur Verfügung.

EU-Osterweiterung vorweggenommen?


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2004)

*09009000019300 und BT(Germany)*

Habe gestern mit RegTP(wieder einmal) und BT(Germany),München, 
(erstmalig) telefoniert und habe die mit meinen Erkenntnissen konfrontiert.
RegTP hat auf meinen Anruf hin (Mitte Januar 2004) die Illegalität
des Dialers verifiziert. D.h., dieser Dialer, der sich unter der obigen Rufnummer einwählt, ist ein NICHT registrierter Dialer. Ganz gleich wem
der gehört.
Da die Rufnummer 09009...... angewählt wurde, handelt es sich um einen
Dialer und NICHTS anderes, denn alle Dialer müssen sich durch diese Gasse einwählen. D.h., müssen 09009.... anwählen.
Dies hat mir sogar eine freundliche Dame von BT(Germany)
bestätigt, die auch von einem Dialer sprach, da 09009... auf meinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis zu sehen ist. Dies gilt auch für einen
meiner EDV-Kunden.
Bei BT(Germany) habe ich auch auf meinen Kontakt mit der Kripo hingewiesen und die Möglichkeit einer Strafanzeige wegen vorsätzlichen
Betruges. Ich habe alle notwendigen Beweise gesichert.
BT(Germany) überprüft nun, ob dieser Dialer registriert ist. Ist er es nicht,
dann können wir unser einbehaltenes Geld behalten.
Da BT(Germany) zum gleichen Ergebnis kommt wie wir alle, nämlich
dass der Dialer nicht registriert ist, dann haben wir alle noch Glück gehabt.
Also, wenn jemand die 09009000019300 auf seiner Telefonrechnung
sieht oder von BT(Germany) durch Nachfragen erfährt, dass er mit dieser Nummer telefoniert hat, dann muß dieser Betrag NICHT bezahlt werden.
Alle anderen BT(Germany) Beträge müssen natürlich überwiesen werden.
Mein Kunde hat sich mit BT(Germany) daraufhin geeinigt, den vollständigen Betrag von BT(Germany), inkl. 16% Mehrwertsteuer,
von der Telefonrechnung abzuziehen und NICHT zu überweisen.
BT(Germany) überprüft den Vorgang. Falls Dialer illegal, wird eine
Mahnung über den "bereinigten" BT(Germany) Betrag zugesandt.
Die Mahngebühren von 1 Euro müssen natürlich NICHT gezahlt werden.
PS:
Telekom hat mit der ganzen Geschichte NICHTS zutun. Die haben die Leitungen an BT(Germany) vermietet und besitzen nicht einmal Verbindungsdaten. Die dürfen die nicht besitzen. Datenschutz!!!
Aber BT(Germany) hat alle notwendigen Daten.
Telekom Rechnungsstelle hat uns lediglich freundlicherweise sogar nur telefonisch einen Vermerk angebracht, dass wir den BT(Germany)
Betrag aus der Rechnung genommen haben, dass sie also das Geld nicht
an BT(Germany) überweisen.


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2004)

*BT - Dialer anscheinend auch auf Macintosh-Rechnern zugange*

Ich habe gestern gerade eine Rechnung der Telekom über 68.62 Euro für am 4.2.2004 (nur an diesem Tag!) in Anspruch genommene Dienstleistung der
BT (Germany) GmbH & Co.oHG
Barthstrasse 22
80339 München
EMail: [email protected]
erhalten.

Da ich mich mit meinem G3-Macintosh (Analog-Modem) bisher sicher vor Dialern wähnte, bin ich jetzt natürlich ziemlich Baff über die Möglichkeit, dass sich die BT anscheinend die Mühe macht, Dialer für die einzelnen Plattformen anzufertigen.

Weiss jemand, wie das ganze auf Macintosh-Rechnern anzugehen ist?
Anscheinend gibt es mehrere Personen, die just an diesem Tag (den 4.2.2004) vom Dialer geneppt worden sind. Zufall oder Methode?


Gruss,
Andre


----------



## technofreak (11 März 2004)

Vor etwa einem  Jahr wurde über den ersten  Dialer  für die Mac-Platform 
berichtet.
"Erster "Dialer" für Mac OS X entdeckt"

http://www.macnews.de/index.php?_mcnpage=5014

Über tatsächliche Einwahlen ist bisher nichts bekannt geworden.

tf


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2004)

*Re: BT - Dialer anscheinend auch auf Macintosh-Rechnern zuga*



			
				AndreTam schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gestern gerade eine Rechnung der Telekom über 68.62 Euro für am 4.2.2004 (nur an diesem Tag!) in Anspruch genommene Dienstleistung der
> BT (Germany) GmbH & Co.oHG
> Barthstrasse 22
> 80339 München
> ...



Was steht denn da als Produktbezeichnung? icinf.biz, Premium rate, oder was?


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2004)

Hier sind wir wieder bei dem Problem, wie in einem anderen Thread um diese Nummer - BT (Germany) bietet angeblich den Service 0900 derzeit überhaupt nicht an, da sie technisch _noch_ nicht dazu in der Lage sind.

Sobald der Posten auf der T-Com-Rechung storniert wird, geht die Forderung direkt von dre T-Com an die Nexnet zur Betreuung des Mahn und Inkassowesen. Denkbar wäre hier, dass der verwirrte Haufen Nexnet GmbH hier womöglich die falschen Kundenangaben an die T-Com gemacht hatte.


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2004)

*BT(Germany), 0900900019300, Nexnet*

Habe nach Annas gebetsmühlenartiger Wiederholung jetzt gerade bei
BT(Germany) angerufen und nach Nexnet gefragt. 
Habe zufällig wie bereits am Montag mit Frau W. gesprochen. Anschließend gegugelt.
NEXNET ist ein Abrechnungsdienstleister, der alle abrechnungsrelevanten
Arbeiten für verschiedene Telefonuntenehmen abwickelt.
Alle Anrufe bei BT(Germany) unter der auf der Telefonrechnung angegebenen Nummer 08002255722 führen zu Nexnet, schlicht und ergreifend deswegen, weil die für die Abrechnungen von BT(Germany)
zuständig sind. Nichts anderes.
Telekom hat ihre eigene Mahn-und Abrechnungsabteilung.
Die brauchen das noch nicht.

*[Virenscanner: Namen gelöscht]*


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2004)

*BT Germany*

Hallo,
habe auf meiner Rechnung 76 Euro über BT Germany und ich weiss, was ich gemacht habe: Habe am 14.1. eine Mail bekommen mit der Aufforderung einen IQ-Test zu machen. War zunächst neugierig und habe den Link angeklickt. Bin aber gleich wieder raus, da ich keine Zeit hatte und bin etwas später nochmal rein. Als ich ein paar der Fragen beantwortet hatte seh ich rechts unten einen kleinen Hinweis, dass jedes Einwählen 36 Euro kostet. Bin zwar sofort raus, aber es war zu spät - sch... Seit dieser Zeit warte ich auf diese Abrechnung und jetzt ist sie gekommen. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob ich mich dagegen wehren kann? Schließlich kommt der Hinweis auf die Kosten erst wenn man drinnen ist! Seit dieser Zeit poppt ständig dieses Fenster mit dem IQ-Test wieder auf. Ich schließe es zwar immer gleich wieder, aber wie krieg ich das weg? Bin aboluter Laie und brauche leichtverständlichen Rat!!!

Danke,
Petra


----------



## TSCoreNinja (11 März 2004)

*Re: BT Germany*



			
				Petra schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob ich mich dagegen wehren kann?


Ja, siehe Thread British Telekom rechnet Internet Clearing Dialer ab, da geht es um den Fall. Dialer ist nicht konform mit der aktuellen Gesetzgebung, und arbeitet ueber eine nicht-zugelassene Nummer, d.h. es besteht (Einschraenkung: nach Auffassung der RegTP) kein Zahlungsanspruch. Suche mal nach der Ersten Hilfe Anleitung hier und schau dir den Thread an.


> Seit dieser Zeit poppt ständig dieses Fenster mit dem IQ-Test wieder auf. Ich schließe es zwar immer gleich wieder, aber wie krieg ich das weg? Bin aboluter Laie und brauche leichtverständlichen Rat!!!


Schwierig. Probier es mal mit dem Programm von www.pestpatrol.com. Ansonsten kann ich nur raten, jemanden mit entsprechender Kenntnis den Computer reinigen zu lassen. Dateien zu entfernen sind SysUpd.exe getupd.exe webinstall.dll winad2.dll
in dem Ordner c:windows\system bzw c:\winnt\system32
sowie Dateien im Unterordner WebInstall
TSCore.exe TSCore.log 
Ansonsten noch eine Menge Eintrage in der Registry, nach den Namen der Dateien suchen (ohne Erweiterung), und die Eintraege, ist aber heikel.
Viel Erfolg,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## gueder (11 März 2004)

*petra*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3934

empfehle dir dieses forum.

für mich ist das [] der ganz üblen sorte, rechtlich aber wohl nicht anzufechten, da preis und zeit genannt wurde, wobei dies meist sehr klein geschrieben und deshalb vom user übersehen wird.

dabei macht kein mensch einen iq test für 36 euro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
da sind wir uns sicher einig, dass diese leute bzw. [] nur darauf aus sind, dass ahnungslose user sowas mitmachen ohne zu wissen, was es kostet.

es ist so, dass ein tool gestartet wird, welches mit JA bestätigt werden muss, dann wird der dialer nachgeladen, dort steht dann die frage: "test beginnen" und hier steht irgendwo, dass dies ein pauschalpreis ist, der mit 36 euro/stunde berechnet wird. d.h. auch bei einer einwahl von 1 min, muss der gesamte betrag bezahlt werden.

hier eine url einer [] abrechnungsfirma

http://www.internet-clearing.com/index.php?page=rechnung

*[Virenscanner: Ein paar Wörter eliminiert]*


----------



## TSCoreNinja (11 März 2004)

*Re: BT Germany*

@Petra,

BTW, wenn Du kampfesluestern bist, lass es von einem Fachmann machen und stelle denen eine Rechnung. Du hast im Prinzip anrecht auf Schadenersatz. Ist aber sicherlich eher ein Selbstzweck, da dies vermutlich gerichtlich durchgekaempft werden muss. Kann ggf ein paar Adressen liefern.


----------



## gueder (11 März 2004)

*ganz vergessen...*

ich bin leider selbst opfer 








hallo, diese rechnung erhielt ich am 9.3.04

hier wurde der service der british telecom tochter (BT) abgerechnet, vom 25.01.04

leider konnte ich die gewählte nummer noch nicht erfahren, da die daten beim 0800- ansprechpartner noch nicht vorhanden waren.

auf mailanfrage kam diese mail zurück via autoresponder:



> Sie haben kein Produkt von BT Germany selbst genutzt, sondern das Produkt eines Resellers (Wiederverkäufers). BT Germany stellt lediglich die Leitungen zur Verfügung.
> 
> Wir bitten Sie daher, sich mit Ihrem Anliegen direkt an den entsprechenden Provider zu wenden.
> 
> ...



nun warte ich mal bis nächste woche, um die gewählte nummer zu erfahren.


----------



## Der Genervte (12 März 2004)

*Re: petra*



			
				gueder schrieb:
			
		

> ....dabei macht kein mensch einen iq test für 36 euro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....



[sarkasmus]Du hast das - glaube ich - immer noch nicht verstanden: wer den IQ-Test für 36.- Euro *NICHT* macht, hat den Test bestanden. [/sarkasmus]


----------



## Heiko (12 März 2004)

*Re: petra*



			
				Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> gueder schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toll.
Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz toll!

Jetzt hast Du alles verraten! :wall:


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2004)

Hallo auch mich hat es erwischt mit diesem "exdialer" , so heißt der wohl.
Meine Rechung ist über 32 Euro und das laut Verbindung an einem einzigen Tag. Ein Telefonat mit BT in München war außerst unangenehm, die haben so getan als ob unter der neuen 0900 Nummer kein Dialermißbrauch mehr entstehen kann. Ich finde aber das diese Unternehmen sehr wohl die Aufgabe haben zu überprüfen was mit Ihren Nummern passiert. 
Ich werde nicht bezahlen. 

Stay in touch...


----------



## Heiko (12 März 2004)

stefan aus münchen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde nicht bezahlen.
> 
> Stay in touch...


Das steht Dir frei, Du solltest Dich aber in diesem Fall sehr gut informieren und Dir nach Möglichkeit einen kompetenten Rechtsanwalt suchen, der Dir eine Einzelfallberatung zukommen lasssen darf und kann.


----------



## cicojaka (12 März 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> stefan aus münchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Infos findet man bei google, 

Suchbegriffe "pestpatrol" und "tscash". Dort werden auch einige Ansprechpartner genannt, vielleicht interessiert sich ja (d)ein Anwalt dafür.

[edit: bin grad drüber gestolpert: Quatsch tscash... da bin ich wohl etwas verwirrt worden mit den threads... Die moldawier nützen offenbar nicht den tscash, oder etwa doch??? siehe unten]


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2004)

*BT Germany, Nauro, PRS*

Hallo, habe in meiner Februarrechnung gleich 3 Posten von Dialern.
Zuerst: Verbindung des PRS (Offline) von T-Com. Dauer 13 Sekunden.
Am gleichen Tag exakt 1 Minute Später eine Verbindung von 1:33 Minuten nach 00674 (Nauru).
Als Drittes 2 Tage vorher ein Rechnungsposten von BT Germany 1,01 Euro, dauer unbekannt, da ich keinen Einzeverbindungsnachweis habe.
Jedesmal also sehr schnell reagiert, aber trtzdem: die 13 sek. = 25,81 +16%, die Nauru Verbindung 2,57 +16%, und BT Germany 1,01 Euro +16%.
Die Telekom hat mir fälschlicherweise auf meinem Einwand geschrieben, das die letzten 3 Nummer nicht herausgegeben werden dürfen und auf ein Gerichtsurteil von 2002 verwiesen.
Es sind aber die Nummern, die auf der Seite von Peter Huth beschrieben werden, mit genau der gleichen Masche. Nur das ich die Holländische Seite nicht in meinem Browser eingegeben habe, und auch keinen so lautenden link angeklickt habe, sondern die Seite hat sich als weiteres Fenster beim anklicken eines anderen Links geöffnet, und dann im Hintergrund den Dialer installiert und geöffnet. Als ich nach 13 sek die Verbindung trennen konnte ( so lange hat es gedauert bis mein P 500 wieder frei war für Eingaben) hat sich genau wie bei Peter Huth beschrieben der gleiche Dialer 1 Min. später nach Nauru eingewählt.

In meinem DFÜ Ordner hat sich eine Neue Verbindung als Exdialer eingetragen, die jedoch keine Nummer mehr enthält.
Die BT Germany Verbindung konnte ich noch nicht näher untersuchen, da ich noch um die vollständige Rufnummer kämpfen muß. Da das jedoch 2 Tage vorher war sehe ich im Moment keinen Zusammenhang zu Exdialer.
Am Telefon wurde mir bei BT Germany gesagt, das es eine Internetverbindung war.

Da die PRS Geschichte (09009) und die Nauru Nummer wohl zusammengehören, und so wie zu lesen ist nicht registrierte Dialer sind komme ich aus der Sache wohl dank der Gesetzesänderung bei der Mitteilung der letzten 3 Ziffern ungeschoren davon.

BT Germany ist für mich allerdings noch ein Rätsel, da die in meinem Fall anscheinend nicht mit Exdialer im Zusammenhang stehen.

Bin mal gespannt welche Nummer es ist.


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2004)

Habe gestern meine T-Rechnung nach Urlaub geöffnet und kann mich nahtlos an die Vorgänger einreihen:
eine Verbindung am 16.01.04 über Premium Service Rate von BT im "Wert" von 36,76€
Anruf bei BT vor 5 Minuten. Ergebnis: Internetverbindung über 0900
Nummer kann nicht mitgeteilt werden, Einzelverb-Nachweis habe ich auch nicht, mein ISDN-Fritz-Protokoll von diesem Tag meldet nur Einwahlen über die normale T-Online Nummer. Inhaber der 0900er Nummer ist lt. BT-München ein ...

*[Edit: Persönliche Daten gelöscht - Siehe NUB -  HDUS]*


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2004)

*BT*

..ok, habe Rules nicht vorher gelesen.
Auf jeden Fall residiert der Mann im schönen Bingen am Rhein, in einer Strasse welche im Namen auf ein repräsentatives mittelalterliches Bauwerk auf einem Berg hinweist.


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2004)

*BT München*

Hallo zusammen,

auf meiner Telefonabrechnung vom Februar wurde eine Verbindung vom Januar abgerechnet. 
Es war eine 0900-Nr, die Fa. BT in München und der Betrag 100 €.

Eine überprüfung des PC mittels YAW und Norton ergab keinen Dialer.

Was soll ich machen?


Für diese Firma wünsche ich  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2004)

Hallo, ich habe folgende Seite mit einigen Informationen gefunden. Eine Vorgehensstrategie ist allerdings auch dort nicht 100% beschrieben.
Auch auf meinem PC ist keine Spur eines Dialers zu finden.


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2004)

*BT*

Adresse vergessen:
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/wastun.htm


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2004)

*BT*

Hi,

ich habe den Dialer gefunden mit a2free.
Vermutlich habe wir den Dialer über die Website Blinde-Kuh.de erhalten.
Es ist die bekannte Nr. 09009000019300.
Die Verbindung war am 20. Januar, dauerte 
58:59 und kostete 117,96.
Ein Anruf beim Kundenservice der Telekom war sehr aufschlussreich. 
Ich habe nur die Fa. B.T genannt und die Dame sagte mir sofort das ich die Rechnung nur unter Vorbehalt zahlen soll. Es laufen sehr viele Beschwerden gegen diese Abzocke.
Mal schauen was passiert.


----------



## cicojaka (13 März 2004)

Moldawierdialer über blinde-kuh? Werde bitte mal konkreter - und fang evtl. einen neuen thread an, zwecks der Übersichtlichkeit


----------



## virenscanner (13 März 2004)

> Vermutlich habe wir den Dialer über die Website Blinde-Kuh.de erhalten.


Vermutlich wohl eher nicht! Wie kommst Du darauf?


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2004)

[Vermutlich wohl eher nicht! Wie kommst Du darauf?[/quote]

Lt. Abrechnung BT wurde der Dialer um 09:15 aktiviert. 
Die Website hat um 09:12 ein Cookie hinterlassen. 
Der enge zeitliche Zusammenhang läßt diesen Schluß zu.

Noch eins. YAW hat doch einen Dialer doch erkannt (d.exe)und isoliert um 09:16.
Frage: bleiben Verbindungen dann noch aktiv?


----------



## virenscanner (14 März 2004)

> Der enge zeitliche Zusammenhang läßt diesen Schluß zu


Ich gehe dennoch von einem "Fehlschluss" aus.


----------



## helmi (14 März 2004)

*09009000019300*

hi habe ebenso eine rechnung der telekom über 51,95 erhalten (01.03.04) habe bis heute nicht bezahlt - warte erstmal ab!
habe etlich scan prog. benutzt und eine all-in-one telcom dialer gefunden. welcher zeitlich aber nicht mit der verbindung vom 15.01.04(laut rechnung zugriff auf die 0900... nummer) passen kann - kam später auf mein rechner. also der dialer der das verursacht hat ist entweder von selbst weg, oder ich kann ihn nicht finden....weder weiß ich nicht wo ich mir den eingehandelt haben könnte!
über mehr infos zu premium rate service von BT und 09009000019300 würde ich mich freuen
merci und gruß
ch


----------



## cicojaka (14 März 2004)

*Re: 09009000019300*

@helmi: Dass Du Dich betrogen fühlst, setze ich voraus. --> ERSTE HILFE hier im Forum.



			
				helmi schrieb:
			
		

> ...und eine all-in-one telcom dialer gefunden...



h**p://www.pestpatrol.com/pestinfo/m/moneytree.asp

[dort erwähnte links nicht anklicken]




			
				helmi schrieb:
			
		

> . welcher zeitlich aber nicht mit der verbindung vom 15.01.04(laut rechnung zugriff auf die 0900... nummer) passen kann - kam später auf mein rechner.



wann später? Drei Minuten? 14 Tage? (ernst gemeinte Frage, PC-Zeit muss nicht gleich echte Zeit sein)



			
				helmi schrieb:
			
		

> also der dialer der das verursacht hat ist entweder von selbst weg, oder ich kann ihn nicht finden....




[IRONIE]
Kein Dialer bei RegTP registriert, also wozu soll er dann auf dem Rechner sein? Das würde ja nur Sinn machen, wenn man ihn als Nachweis bräuchte, dass er nicht korrekt war

(kleiner Scherz)
[/IRONIE]

Im Ernst: Vielleicht hat er sich ja auf einer Webseite versteckt... (bisschen Programmierkunst, scheint nicht allzu schwer zu sein)



			
				helmi schrieb:
			
		

> weder weiß ich nicht wo ich mir den eingehandelt haben könnte!



Freudscher Verschreiber?




			
				helmi schrieb:
			
		

> über mehr infos zu premium rate service von BT und 09009000019300 würde ich mich freuen
> merci und gruß
> ch



zu 090090000193 (00):

 NUMMERN-Inhaber (nicht Dialer!) 

zu moldconecta:

h**p://www.moldconecta.md/en/introduction.html


allgemeine Fagen zu 0900:

http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/fs_12.html


cj


----------



## cicojaka (15 März 2004)

@dialer über blinde-kuh



			
				Erzengel schrieb:
			
		

> Lt. Abrechnung BT wurde der Dialer um 09:15 aktiviert.
> Die Website hat um 09:12 ein Cookie hinterlassen.
> Der enge zeitliche Zusammenhang läßt diesen Schluß zu.



Schau mal auf Deine PC-Uhr. Wie spät ist es da jetzt? Dann kuck mal auf eine Funkuhr und schau, wie spät es da ist. Differenzbetrag mit Rechnungszeit gegenrechnen. Immer noch Blinde-Kuh???

Wer war denn bei der Blinden Kuh und was wurde dort gesucht (denn dazu ist man ja meistens dort)



			
				Erzengel schrieb:
			
		

> Noch eins. YAW hat doch einen Dialer doch erkannt (d.exe)und isoliert um 09:16.



Das war (reine Spekulation) vielleicht die "Tarnung" ??? Allerdings spricht die Zeitangabe dafür, dass deine Uhr richtig geht...

Kuck mal im Tempordner, vielleicht ist da was versteckt, was weiter hilft 

und besorg Dir "Hijack This" oder "CW shredder". Und frag deine KInder. Und lies hier die "erste hilfe"


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2004)

*BT 0900-9000.... Bingen*

Frage an den Kundingen:

BT hat heute mir die Auskunft gegeben, das der Inhaber der 0900-900019300 in Bingen am Rhein sitz.
Die Antwort der Regulierungsbehörde über die Rechtmäßigkeit der Tel.-Nr. steht noch aus.
BT gab mir telefonisch die Auskunft, das wenn ich den Betrag nicht überweise, sie ein Inkassoverfahren einleiten.

Was soll ich machen, 
wer hat erfahrung mit dem Herrn, 
der in repräsentatives mittelalterliches Bauwerk auf einem Berg wohnt (Zitat von eifelyeti)

Geld überweisen ( :evil: ) oder .....

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## technofreak (15 März 2004)

Als Dialereinwahl ist die Nummer 0900900019300  nicht registriert:
RegTP Datenbank

tf


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2004)

*Verbindungen über BT (Germany) GmbH & Co.oHG*

Habe das gleiche problem soll fast 80 € bezahlen. Werd mich ranhalten sobald ich die schlacht hinter mir hab mail ich wieder


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2004)

Hi erst mal !!!
Wenn ihr gegen die BT (Germany) GmbH & Co.oHGvorgehen wollt dann wie folgt!!!!

_es wird geprüft ob es sich bei den Ratschlägen um zulässige Hinweise handelt , 
falls ja werden diese wieder in dieses Posting gestellt tf/moderator_


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2004)

*Re: jetzt weiß ich ein bißchen mehr...*



			
				kih schrieb:
			
		

> aber nur ein bißchen...
> 
> jetzt habe ich die Nummer, die unser Rechner angewählt haben soll, und den Inhaber dieser Nummer.
> 
> ...



Hallo, ich bin auch betroffen!

Ende Februar flatterte eine T-COM Rechnung bei mir ins Haus mit 147,78 Euro für Verbindungen an einem Tag (17.01.2004)

Auf meinem Rechner finde ich nun eine neue DFÜ-Netzwerkverbindung namens ecDialer aber dort is keine Rufnummer hinterlegt (nur 0)

Wie hast Du die Rufnummer ausfindig machen können?
Ich habe (bis letzte Woiche) leider keinen EVN (Einzelverbindungsnachweis)

Der GeschädigteX


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2004)

*BT premium Rate Service*

Es geht um die Rechnungen der Firma BT (Germany), Einwahlnummer 09009000010300 (wenn dit wichtig is). Also ich habe mich gewundert wo der Scheiss herkommt und weiss nicht, ob das eine Sexnummer zum Einmalwählen ist, oder so ein Dialer, der sich immer wider davor klemmt. Ich hoffe nicht! Auf jeden Fall habe ich heute, 18.3.2004, bei denen angerufen und muss letzten endes nicht zahlen. Weil nämlich, die sind illegal! Das musste die freundliche Frau am Telefon zugeben, nachdem einige Gesetzesänderungen eingetreten sind, fragt mich nicht welche. Ich habe nur in der Zeitung gelesen, dass ein neues Gesetzt zu Internetdiensten und Schutz vor Dialern verabschiedet wurde. 
Also unterm Srich melde ich bei der Telekom, dass ich den Posten von BT nicht bezahlen werde und basta! 
Ich wünsche allen Glück, die diesen ..... kein Geld in den Rachen werfen.
Micha

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf/moderator_


----------



## Eifelyeti (18 März 2004)

*BT-Dialer*

Ich habe, Vorschlägen aus diesem Forum folgend, einen sogenannten "Einwand" gegen den Rechnungsposten der British-Telecom bei der Telekom erhoben. Die Rechnung ist um den fraglichen Betrag von 36,-€ für die Einwahl gekürzt worden. Eine Reaktion von BT habe ich noch nicht. Werde mich aber zu gegebener Zeit melden.
Die Auflösung des vorher zitierten Rätsels ist: Schlossbergstrasse in dem genannten Ort am Rhein. Kein Eintrag im Telefonregister (hätte bestimmt regen Verkehr in der Leitung  :argue: )


----------



## Eifelyeti (18 März 2004)

*Muck/BT*

MUCK:

Hallo Muck, würde gerne mit Dir in Verbindung treten. Kontakte mich bitte über PN in diesem Forum.


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2004)

*Re: BT-Dialer*



> Ich habe, Vorschlägen aus diesem Forum folgend, einen sogenannten "Einwand" gegen den Rechnungsposten der British-Telecom bei der Telekom erhoben. Die Rechnung ist um den fraglichen Betrag von 36,-€ für die Einwahl gekürzt worden. Eine Reaktion von BT habe ich noch nicht. Werde mich aber zu gegebener Zeit melden.
> Die Auflösung des vorher zitierten Rätsels ist: Schlossbergstrasse in dem genannten Ort am Rhein. Kein Eintrag im Telefonregister (hätte bestimmt regen Verkehr in der Leitung  :argue: )



Nur der Form halber: Einwendungen kannst Du bei der Telekom gegen die Verbindungsentgelte der Telekom erheben, nicht jedoch gegen Entgelte "anderer Anbieter". 

Die Tatsache, dass die Telekom den BT-Betrag nicht einzieht, hat nichts mit Deinem Einwand zu tun. 

Du solltest Deine Einwendungen also direkt an BT senden.

*[Virenscanner: Quoting korrigiert]*


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2004)

*dailer von BT*

ich habe auf meiner telefonrechung 25,92 euro..will diese nicht bezahlen, werde die bei der Telekom anmahmen.. mußtet ich den betrag zahlen..


----------



## sascha (19 März 2004)

@labradoreyes

Was willst Du uns mit Deinem Beitrag sagen? Wenn Du bewusst über einen Dialer auf ein Angebot zugreifst, musst Du bezahlen, so einfach ist das. Wenn es Gründe gibt, warum Du Dich getäuscht oder betrogen fühlst, solltest Du diese nennen.


----------



## halex (19 März 2004)

*BT-Dialer*

Hallo,
auch mich hat es erwischt. Bei mir sind das 118 Euro für 59 Minuten 09009000019300. Das dumme dabei ist, dass ich gar nichts gemerkt habe. Ich bin mit DSL im Internet und habe ein ISDN-Modem noch angeschlossen, dass ich gelegentlich als Fax nutze. Eine neue DFÜ-Verbindung habe ich bei mir nie gesehen. Wie einer hier schon beschrieben hat, muss sich der Dialer auch bei mir selbst gelöscht haben. Auch an irgendwelche Seiten mit nackter Miss Italia oder ähnliches kann ich mich nicht erinnern. 
Ich habe nun drei Briefe geschrieben. Einen Brief an die RegTP mit der "Beschwerde wegen eines Verstoßes gegen das Gesetz zur Bekäpfung des Missbrauches von 0900er ...". Einen an die Telekom. Die soll mir von der letzten Rechnung die 118 Euro abziehen. Und einen an  BT Germany mit der Anfechtung der "geschlossenen Verträge". Mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2004)

*bt*

habe selbes problem seit 19.02.04, bisher folgender werdegang:
- einwahldateien gesichert(zeugen)
- dialer deaktiviert
- e-mail an icinf(keine antwort)
- rückbuchung vun telekom
- einspruch(es mit rückschein) an telekom
- einspruch ----- an bt
bisher alles ohne antwort
----schaun mer mal....


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2004)

*BT Germany/NexNet hat schnell aufgegeben *

Hallo, nach zwei Briefen (meit Einschreiben und Rückschein) hat BT (Germany) /NexNet nun aufgegeben:

Die schreiben mir heute:

.... Nach Prüfung Ihres Anliegens teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass wir Ihnen den Betrag in Höhe von 147,78 Euro (netto) gutschreiben werden.
.....

 :lol: 

Ich habe im letzten Schreiben folgendes geschrieben (das als Tipp zusammengefaßt aus den früheren Postings hier im Forum -> danke auch der hervorragenden Arbeit von "Der Jurist".

"Sehr geehrte Herren, sehr geehrte Damen,

Auf meiner Telefonrechnung der Telekom AG vom 27.02.2004 finde ich einen Posten, den ich mir nicht erklären kann.


Verbindungen über BT (Germany) GmbH & Co.oHG (N)
Anfragen und Einwendungen gegen diese Forderungen richten Sie bitte an:
BT (Germany) GmbH & Co.oHG (N) 
Barthstrasse 22 
80339 München Telefon: 0800-2255722
E-Mail: [email protected] Telefax: 01805 004758

Rufnummer (0 70 7x) xxx xxxx
Verbindungen vom 17.01.04 bis 17.01.04
4. Premium Rate Service von BT 77495 147,78 16
0900 Dienste
Summe BT (Germany) GmbH & Co.oHG (N) 147,78 €

Ich bestreite, diesen o.g. Dienst - wissentlich bzw. mit Absicht - in Anspruch genommen zu haben und behalte den entsprechenden Betrag (147,78 €) für die angeblich entstandenen Dienste bis zur Klärung des Sachverhaltes zurück. 
Hinweis:
Lt. Gesetzlichen Vorgaben ist eine Einverständniserklärung vor Inanspruchnahme dieser Dienste notwendig. 
Diese Einverständniserklärung ist nicht erfolgt!
Alle anderen Rechnungspositionen der Telekom-Rechnung sind nach meiner Prüfung in Ordnung.

Internet wird bei dem Anschluss 07071-400510 ausschließlich über DSL betrieben - somit ist eine gewünschte Verbindung mit dem Internet über PRS-Dienste ausgeschlossen!
In dem fraglichen PC ist jedoch eine ISDN-Karte eingebaut, um Faxe zu empfangen bzw. zu senden. Die entsprechenden Verbindungen könnten somit evtl. durch einen Dialer verursacht worden sein, der nicht den von der RegTP geforderten/gesetzlichen Bedingungen entspricht, da diese Verbindungen – sofern Sie stattgefunden haben – ohne mein Wissen zustande gekommen sind. Ich werde zur Beweisaufnahme meinen PC der Kriminal-Polizei zur Verfügung stellen und ggf. eine Anzeige wegen Computerbetrugs gegen Sie bzw. den Dienstanbieter anstrengen. 

Zusätzlich werde ich auch die RegTP einschalten und um Sperrung dieses Mehrwertdienstes bitten, da es sich sehr wahrscheinlich um einen 
a) nicht registrierten bzw.
b) nicht der Rechtssprechung entsprechenden Dialer handelt.


Ich bestreite, dass ich:
1.	über den Preis, die Verbindungsart, den Dienstbetreiber dieser fraglichen Verbindung in ausreichender Weise hingewiesen worden bin
2.	über die automatische Unterbrechung von DSL zugunsten einem neuen Verbindungsaufbau über ISDN zu einem PRS-Dienst informiert worden bin
3.	mein explizites Einverständnis bzw. Zustimmung zur Nutzung eines/dieses PRS-Dienstes in irgendeiner Form gegeben habe 

Zusätzlich fordere ich Sie auf, zur Klärung der Sachlage folgende Dokumente vorzulegen:
1.	Nennung des Dienstanbieters mit kompletter Anschrift (Klärung möglich durch EVN, CDR und RegTP)
2.	Einen ungekürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis (EVN) über die Rufnummer 07071-400510 für den fraglichen Zeitraum (17.01.2004)
3.	Die Übersendung des/der CDR - Call Data Record - für den fraglichen Zeitraum (17.01.2004)
4.	Vorlage der Dokumentation über die technischen Prüfung gemäß § 16 TKV
5.	Vorlage des Prüfungsbericht gemäß § 5 TKV


Ich erwarte eine Stellungsname und die Zusendung der entspr. Unterlagen bis zum 30.März.


mit freundlichen Grüßen

(unterschrift)


----------



## Reducal (20 März 2004)

*Re: BT Germany/NexNet hat schnell aufgegeben *



			
				halex schrieb:
			
		

> 09009000019300


Es ist immer noch nicht geklärt, was das überhaupt für eine Nummer ist - wie bereit früher mal hier im Forum geschrieben wurde, kann die BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. OHG nach derzeitgem technischen Stand keine 09009er Nummern anbieten.



			
				muehlstein schrieb:
			
		

> habe selbes problem ...
> - e-mail an icinf(keine antwort)


Dein Problem ist offensichtlich ein anderes, Du gehörst damit eher in diesen Thread: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3934

Gleiches dürfte auch für Dich gelten:


			
				GeschädigterX schrieb:
			
		

> .... Nach Prüfung Ihres Anliegens teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass wir Ihnen den Betrag in Höhe von 147,78 Euro (netto) gutschreiben werden......


Das resultierte aus der Einstellung des Mahn- und Inkassowesen, wozu die BT die Nexnet zum 09.03.04 aufgefordert hatte und ist ein Ergebnis hieraus: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=45475#45475

Jedem Betroffenen mit den 0193er Nummern wird auf einfachem Widerspruch hin statt gegeben.


----------



## GeschädigterX (20 März 2004)

*Re: BT Germany/NexNet hat schnell aufgegeben *

Gleiches dürfte auch für Dich gelten:


			
				GeschädigterX schrieb:
			
		

> .... Nach Prüfung Ihres Anliegens teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass wir Ihnen den Betrag in Höhe von 147,78 Euro (netto) gutschreiben werden......



Antwort: 
Nein, die Rufnummer auf der Telekom-Rechnung fängt mit 0900 an - nicht 0193 !!!

Dies ist auch in der vorigen Message so geschrieben :argue:  

GeschädigterX


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2004)

*Re: BT (Germany)*



			
				GAst schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Wenn noch jemand einen Tip zur Vorgehensweise hat, wäre ich dafür echt dankbar



Ganz einfach:
TELEKOM über 0800 anrufen, von Betrug sprechen, Anzeige androhen und schon wird der Betrag rückgebucht.
Dann RegTP und WWZ informieren, Beschwerde an TELEKOM beilegen.
Mit den IT- Drückern á la ... würde ich gar nicht verhandeln!
Solange die T-COM das Geld denen nicht auszahlt, verdienen die auch nix.
Eine formfreie Anzeige an die nächste Staatsanwaltschaft bringt dazu immer eine schnelle Bewebung der Sache.


----------



## cicojaka (21 März 2004)

*Re: bt*



			
				muehlstein schrieb:
			
		

> habe selbes problem seit 19.02.04, bisher folgender werdegang:
> - einwahldateien gesichert(zeugen)
> - dialer deaktiviert
> - e-mail an icinf(keine antwort)
> ...



Weil da "mail an icinf" steht, hab ich mir den thread noch einmal durchgelesen. Bist Du denn von einer Einwahl über 090090000130(00) betroffen oder wie lautet deine Nummer? Vielleicht lief da was durcheinander in diesem Faden...

"icinf" wäre doch "Internet Clearing" und die sind doch nicht etwa mit dabei?


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2004)

*Re: 09009000019300 und BT(Germany)*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gestern mit RegTP(wieder einmal) und BT(Germany),München,
> (erstmalig) telefoniert und habe die mit meinen Erkenntnissen konfrontiert.
> RegTP hat auf meinen Anruf hin (Mitte Januar 2004) die Illegalität
> des Dialers verifiziert. D.h., dieser Dialer, der sich unter der obigen Rufnummer einwählt, ist ein NICHT registrierter Dialer. Ganz gleich wem
> ...



Leider reihe ich mich in den Chor der Betroffenen ein und dein posting macht mir doch einigermassen Mut. Da meine Telefonrechnung ohne Einzelverbindungsnachweis daherkommt, befinde ich mich jetzt zunächst in der Phase die Rufnummer zu ermitteln (ob es sich tatsächlich um 09009000019300 handelt, alle anderen in diesem thread geposteten Fakten zur Rechnung treffen jedenfalls zu). Bei mir geht es leider um einen Posten von 113€ und das Geld ist per Einzugsermächtigung schon abgebucht worden.  
Solltest du diesen thread weiterhin verfolgen, kannst du mich vielleicht mit Telefonnummer und Namen der Person bei BT versorgen, mit der du gesprochen hast? Ich komm nämlich über ergebnislose Warteschleifen in irgendwelchen hotlines bisher nicht hinaus.
[]

*[Virenscanner: E-Mail-Angabe entfernt, siehe NUB]*


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 März 2004)

*Re: 09009000019300 und BT(Germany)*



			
				Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir geht es leider um einen Posten von 113€ und das Geld ist per Einzugsermächtigung schon abgebucht worden.


Wie lange ist das her? In der Regel ist es möglich, Lastschriften innerhalb einer sechswöchigen Frist bei der Bank stornieren zu lassen.


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2004)

*Re: 09009000019300 und BT(Germany)*

Ich wurde ebenfalls über eine 09009000019300-Nummer über die BT ....... Für alle die es interessiert, ich habe mit der BT gerade vor einer Stunde (20h17) telefoniert und dabei von einer Frau [] folgende Auskunft erhalten:

* Der Anbieter der die Betrag erbracht hat hat sich bei der RegTP nicht registerieren lassen. Dieser Umstand sei der BT bekannt.
* Ich bräuchte den Betrag erst einmal nicht zu bezahlen
* Als "Kunde" bekäme ich noch ein diesbezügliches Schreiben. Antwort auf meine Rückfrage betreffend Termin möchte sich die BT nicht festlegen.
* Antwort auf Rückfrage zum Anbieter der sich hinter der Nummer verbirgt:
- Kann keine Auskunft geben, Leistung sein nur vermietet gewesen, BT hätte keine Inforamtion über den Anbieter.

-----

Ich habe den Vorfall der Deutschen Telekom mitgeteilt den Betrag um den es sich handelt nicht zahlen zu wollen. Die Auskunft war sofort damit einverstanden. Deshalab vermute ich das dioe Abzocke intern schon längst bekannt ist.

*[Virenscanner: Namen entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (22 März 2004)

*Re: 09009000019300 und BT(Germany)*



			
				Stephan P. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wurde ebenfalls über eine 09009000019300-Nummer über die BT ....... Für alle die es interessiert, ich habe mit der BT gerade vor einer Stunde (20h17) telefoniert und dabei von einer Frau [] folgende Auskunft erhalten:....


Immer wieder das gleiche Spiel - angerufen hast Du bestimmt bei der 0800er Nummer lt. Telefonrechnung. Das war aber nicht die BT sondern die NexNet GmbH, die Dir geantwortet hat.

Es steht immer noch die Frage im Raum - wem gehört diese Nummer tatsächlich?


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2004)

Habe auch 90,80 € netto von BT auf der Rechnung.
Habe gerade mit der Telekom gesprochen, überweise nur den Telekom-Betrag. Mir wurde gesagt, dass eine "Mahnsperre" eingerichtet wird und sich der Anbieter selbst bei mir wegen seiner Forderungen melden wird.
Der hat auch schon eine e-Mail von mir erhalten ([email protected]), in der ich ankündige, den Betrag nicht zu zahlen. Mal sehen.


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2004)

*Re: 09009000019300 und BT(Germany)*



			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Claus schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe mich erfreulicherweise zu meinen Gunsten geirrt. Das Geld war noch nicht abgebucht, weil der Toleranzzeitraum von 7 Tagen noch nicht überschritten war. 
Also habe ich bei der Telekom meine Einzugsermächtigung wiederufen, den Rechnungsbetrag vermindert um den BT-Posten überwiesen und ein erläuterndes Fax an die Telekom geschickt. 
Ich kann ein solches Vorgehen auch nur empfehlen, da es dann an BT ist, eine Mahnung zu schreiben. Darauf kann man immer noch entsprechend reagieren, ist aber erstmal nicht in der Position, seinem Geld hinterher zu rennen und einen nervigen Schriftverkehr mit BT anzufangen.
Ob BT es überhaupt wagt nach den vielen Beanstandungen noch eine Mahnung zu verschicken, bezweifle ich doch sehr!


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2004)

*Rechnung der BT Germany GmbH*

Hallo, 
habe heute auch meine Rechnung über 31 Euro erhalten und
was könnt ihr mir  nun "aus Erfahrung" raten? Kann man denn
wirklich gar nichts machen? 
Die 0190er Nummer ist über die Telekom schon längst gesperrt.
Also kommt nur der Computer in Frage. 
Die Rechnung bezahle ich keinesfalls. Was muss ich weiter unternehmen?
Herzlichst d a n k e    Annemarie


----------



## technofreak (23 März 2004)

*Re: Rechnung der BT Germany GmbH*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Was muss ich weiter unternehmen?
> Herzlichst d a n k e    Annemarie



Das hier lesen: (Erste Schritte] 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2004)

Habe folgende Antwort erhalten:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

vielen Dank für Ihre Mail.

Ihre Anfrage konnte aufgrund fehlender Zuordnungsmerkmal nicht bearbeitet werden. Daher bitten wir Sie, Ihre Email-Anfrage nochmals unter Angabe des Buchungskontos an uns richten.

Bitte entnehmen Sie diese Informationen der ersten Seite Ihrer Telekom Rechnung. Falls Ihnen bereits ein Mahnschreiben der NEXNET GmbH vorliegt, bitten wir um Angabe der Verwendungszweck Nr., die Sie dem Überweisungsträger entnehmen können.

Es grüßt Sie

Das Customer Service Team
+++++++++

NEXNET GmbH
Postfach 27 02 47
13472 Berlin
Geschäftsführer[]

Amtsgericht Berlin Charlottenburg
HRB 74625

Hinweis: Damit keine unnötige Verzögerung in der Bearbeitung auftritt, bitten wir Sie den bisher geführten Mail-Schriftwechsel Ihrer Antwort beizufügen.

_[Edit: Namen entfernt - Siehe NUB / HDUS]_


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2004)

kih schrieb:
			
		

> :cry:
> Hallo, bin neu hier und brauche Eure Hilfe!
> 
> Ich habe vorhin meine Telefonrechnung angesachaut und bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen... 51,95 € über BT Germany Gmbh & Co OHG
> ...


Da bist du ja noch gut weg gekommen.Mir hat die Telekom 201 Euro in Rechnung gestellt.Zahlen werde ich das nicht.Hat schon jemand glück gehabt . ZB. Vor Gericht oder Ähnliches .
MFG Cool663


----------



## cicojaka (24 März 2004)

bitte auch den anderen moldconecta-thread beachten, vielleicht,...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4381&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

cj


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2004)

*BT Rechnung über 600 Euro von BT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo, ich bin ebenfalls am verzweifeln und brauche eure Hilfe!

Habe gestern meine Telekom Rechnung bekommen und mein Herz ist beinahe stehengeblieben, als ich neben den normalen Verbindungen über ca. 30 €, noch "Beträge anderer Teilnehmer" llesen musste. Und zwar BT Germany GmbH Premium Rate Service von BT 0900 Dienste. über 600,55 €!!! Und das vom 11.01 bis 24.1! Hab gleich bei der Telekom angerufen, die sagten nur, dass ich gegen diesen Betrag beschwerde einlegen kann, aber ihn erstmal bezahlen muss, da sonst mein Anschluss gesperrt wird! 
Hab keine Ahnung was ich machen soll! Polizei oder was weiss ich? Bezahlen, nicht bezahlen? Anwalt?  

Bräuchte dringendst hilfe! 

Salut Alex


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2004)

Eine Sperrung musst Du nicht befürchten, da die Forderung keine Telekom-Forderung ist. ALs Verwendungszweck bei der Überweisung der Telekommrechnung musst Du allerdings eine Tilgungsbestimmung angeben z.B. Rechnung vom XX.XX. 2004 mit AUsnahme der Position XXX. Dann kommst Du mit den Telekommforderungen nicht in Verzug. 
Gruß Indy


----------



## Eifelyeti (26 März 2004)

AlexFFM:
Telekom anrufen, Einspruch gegen den bestimmten Betrag einlegen. Dann wird erst mal dieser nicht abgebucht. Dann Einspruch bei der BT-Adresse einlegen. In diesem Stadium bin ich zurzeit. Musterbrief findet sich hier irgendwo in diesem Thread. Falls Du ihn nicht findest schick mir ne Nachricht per PN, dann schick ich Dir meinen Text zu.


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2004)

Hallo Leute, 
ein weiteres Problem mit BT Germany
Auf der DTAG-Rechnung:
ein Betrag von BT Germany ohne Leistungsbeschreibung, d.h. KEINE 0900er-Nr. also auch kein Dialer. Zuerst 50 EUR dann 345 EUR!
Nach einem Anruf bei der BT Germany, übrigens eine 100%ige Tochter der British Telecom, ergab sich, dass der Betrag von dem Provider Talknet sei, den meine Schwester zum surfen benutzt. Dummerweise taucht der Name des Providers und die entsprechende Rufnummer nicht auf der DTAG-Rechnung auf.

Nun aber aufgepasst:
Der Mitarbeiter der BT Germany (oder auch von Nexnet, die im AUftrag von BT Germany das Forderungsinkasso durchführen; ist rechtlich aber egal) sagte dann, dass Talknet seit Februar Probleme bei der Abrechnung habe und sich um Kommastellen vertue. Man solle die Rechnung ruhig bezahlen, es erfolge dann eine Gutschrift mit der nächsten Rechnung.

Um Gottes willen, macht das nicht. Bloß nicht bezahlen, sondern auf eine ordnungsgemäße Rechnung mit Anbieternamen, Ladungsfähiger Anschrift und Einzelverbindungsnachweis pochen; solange ihr diese nicht habt, habt Ihr ein Zurückbehaltungsrecht i.S.d. § 273 bgb bzgl. des streitigen Betrages, Ihr kommt somit nicht in Verzug, müsst daher weder Mahngebühren noch Inkasso-kosten bezahlen. Bei der DTAG müsst Ihr natürlich im Verwendungszweck der Überweisung angeben, dass ihr nur den besagten Betrag nicht bezahlt, damit die DTAG die Überweisung den ürigen Forderungen zuordnen kann.

Gruß Indy


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2004)

*Nix 0190 !! 0193 Abzocke*

Auch mein Vater ( 79 Jahre) hat von BT  über die Telekom eine Rechnung über € 172,38 erhalten. Den armen Mann hat fast der Schlag getroffen, jetzt schlag ich mich damit rum. Habe dabei festgestellt( Link Verbraucherzentralen BaWÜ, Bayern , etc.) , dass die VZ sich damit bereits beschäftigt hat. Wenn keine weiteren Angaben auf der Rechnung stehen, sondern nur " 87396" , verbergen sich dahinter Einwahl-Nummern mit 0193-59130 und 0193-59131. Die 0190 und 0900 Warner sind somit wirkungslos. Die VZ gibt aber Tipps, wie man sich weiter verhalten soll. Aber auf KEINEN FALL zahlen !!!!!


----------



## cicojaka (27 März 2004)

*Re: Nix 0190 !! 0193 Abzocke*



			
				Heidi schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wenn keine weiteren Angaben auf der Rechnung stehen, sondern nur " 87396" , verbergen sich dahinter Einwahl-Nummern mit 0193-59130 und 0193-59131. Die 0190 und 0900 Warner sind somit wirkungslos. Die VZ gibt aber Tipps, wie man sich weiter verhalten soll. Aber auf KEINEN FALL zahlen !!!!!



Dieser Hinweis ist sehr wertvoll, dennoch bezieht sich diese REchnung eher auf einen anderen Faden hier:

 Internet Clearing / BT / 0193 

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, ist BT informiert, auch die RegTP und sogar (?) die Staatsanwälte 

cj


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2004)

*AlexFFM  Betreff: BT Rechnung über 600 Euro von BT!!!!!*

Hi, das neuste aus meinem Fall.

für AlexFFM. Ein Mitarbeiter bei BT gab mir nach Angabe meines Buchungskonto die Auskunft, das der Inhaber/Benutzer der 09009000019300 in Bingen sitzt.

Beim dritten Versuch bei der Rechnungsstelle der Telekom war ich erfolgreich. Die ersten beiden gaben eine ähnlich dämliche Auskunft wie Anschluss wird gesperrt etc.
Beim dritten Mal lies ich mich mit einem Gruppenleiter im Call-Center verbinden ließ. Folgende Auskunft:
- Telekom tritt nur als Dienstleister für BT auf, es ist ein sache zwischen  
  der Geschädigten und dem Anbieter der Dienste.
  Der Anschluss wird  deswegen nicht gesperrt.
- Der Betrag von BT wird gesperrt und er wird nicht abgebucht. 
- Man mus sich mit BT in Verbindung setzten, das heißt:
   - Einschreiben an BT mit ähnlichem Text wie "GeschädigterX"
   - und ein Schreiben nach Bingen.

Die gleiche Auskunft erhielt ich zwei Tage später auch von der RegTP.
Das ganze ist jetzt 11 Tag her. 
Der Betrag wurde nicht von der Telekom abgebucht . 
Von BT und Herrn XY aus Bingen habe ich noch nichts gehört.


----------



## Eifelyeti (27 März 2004)

...gleiche Situation bei mir..
BT
Bingen
Einspruch bei Telekom
nicht abgebucht
Einschreiben an BT vor 7 Tagen
bislang keine Reaktion


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2004)

Erzengel schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Mitarbeiter bei BT gab mir nach Angabe meines Buchungskonto die Auskunft, das der Inhaber/Benutzer der 09009000019300 in Bingen sitzt.





			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Es steht immer noch die Frage im Raum - wem gehört diese Nummer tatsächlich?



Bingen? Der Mieter der Nummer ist mal wieder amerikanisch und nennt sich Atlantic Ltd.

Entgegen vorangehender, anderslautender Postings ist es der BT seit mindestens Januar 04 sehr wohl möglich den Service 09009 anzubieten. In diesem hier vorliegenden Fall, mit der Nummer 09009000019300, geht auch die BT davon aus, dass Widersprüche der Endkunden positiv beschieden werden - es besteht keine Zahlungspflicht.
Da die DTAG als Erstrechnungssteller auch die Datenbanken der RegTP nutzt und dort kein Dialer-Eintrag für die Nummer registriert ist, werden widersprüchliche Endkunden selbstverständlich ausgebucht. Von da an ist es nur noch die Frage, woher die Nenet GmbH das Recht nimmt, die Forderung aufrecht zu halten. Gab es schon Mahnungen der Nexnet?


----------



## Devilfrank (28 März 2004)

Wer davon ausgeht, dass es sich um den ExDialer handelt, kann entsprechende Spuren in der Registry suchen.
Unter folgenden Schlüsseleinträgen werden Konfigurationsangaben abgelegt:
*HKeyCurrentUser\Software\Freeware 
HKeyCurrentUser\Software\Freeware\{FFB51760-344E-4FFB-BFFF-4B18C7AC1D63}
HKeyLocalMachine\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{CCD4F5CD-C5BC-4645-BF61-9F4EEBDD19CC}*
Unter
*HKeyLocalMachine\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run*
soll folgender Eintrag für den automatischen Start des Dialers beim Windowsstart sorgen:
*"exDialer"="%System%\ShellExt\d.exe"*


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2004)

Ich habe inzwischen Antwort per e-Mail erhalten:



Sehr geehrter ...,

vielen Dank für Ihre Mail.

Die NEXNET GmbH ist ein neutrales Abrechnungshaus, das u. a. im Auftrag der BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. oHG die Bearbeitung von Rechnungsreklamationen sowie das gesamte Mahnwesen übernommen hat.

Die Abrechnung der von Ihnen reklamierte Rechnungsposition wird zur Zeit im Hinblick auf eine zufrieden stellende Lösung bei der BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. oHG geprüft. Dies kann noch etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.

Selbstverständlich werden Sie zu dieser Rechnungsposition bis zur Klärung Ihres Anliegens keine Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten.

Vielen Dank für Ihre Geduld und Ihr Verständnis.

Es grüßt Sie
das Customer Service Team

+++++++++

NEXNET GmbH
Postfach 27 02 47
13472 Berlin

Geschäftsführer
Amtsgericht Berlin Charlottenburg
HRB 74625


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2004)

PIN schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mieter der Nummer ist mal wieder amerikanisch und nennt sich Atlantic Ltd.



Genauer gesagt: 

Atlantic Power Inc. (aus Dover, USA)

... und außerdem könnte die Lösung des Rätsels um die stockende Abrechnung der Nexnet, auch das Verbot der Inkassierung ggü. der BT, durch die RegTP, seit dem 16.03.04 sein. Das gilt für alle Verbindungen seit dem 15.08.03. Die Nummer sollte übrigens seit einigen Tagen abgeschaltet sein.


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2004)

*BT München 0900....*

Heute habe ich ein Brief aus Bingen erhalten. Der Herr schreibt:

Ich bin der von der RegTP vorgeschriebene Empfangsbevollmächtigte für ausländische Anbieter im Bereich für Telekommunikation.  
[/color](Oh, angestellt bei der RegTP??)
Hier bin ich regelmäßig für so genannte "Registrierungspflichtige" und "Inhalteanbieter" tätig.
..... dass der Regierungspflichtige der Rufnummer in diesem Fall die nachfolgende Firma ist:
 ......... Moldau 
(Registrierungsbescheid der RepTP lautet: Kodenummer 51512248)
....Inhalteanbieter ist die Firma:
...... Los Angeles
(Registrierungsbescheid der RepTP lautet: Kodenummer 5201824)

Ein Anruf bei der RegTP ergab, dass die o.g. Kodenummern nicht von der RegTP an diesen Firmen vergeben wurden.
Es wurde der Rat gegeben diesen Brief nicht zu beachten. 
Ferner soll ich noch eine Beschwerde wegen eines Verstoßes gegen das Gesetz zur Bekämfung des Missbrauchs von 190/0900er - Mehrwertdienstnummern schreiben Vorlage: http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Fbl.Kundenbeschwerde.pdf

Parallel hat eine Rechtsauskunft bei der Verbraucherschutzorganisation NRW den gleichen Rat gegeben.
Bei einem erneuten Schreiben sollte man Strafanzeige erstatten.
Bis bald
[/b]


----------



## gueder (8 April 2004)

Betroffene dieses Dialers werden keine Mahnung oder sonstige Schreiben bekommen.

Die Regulierungsbehörde gibt klare Auskunft. Eine Dialernummer muss nach der Nummerngasse 09009 eine Anzahl von 7 Ziffern besitzen. In diesem Fall sind es aber 9 Ziffern

09009000019300

Unter dieser Nummer kann kein Dialer registiert werden sonder nur unter folgender Nummer:

090090000193

Hier ist aber keine Registrierung vorhanden, folglich darf solch ein Dialer nicht eingesetzt werden und Forderungen des Anbieters sind nicht berechtigt.


----------



## Eifelyeti (8 April 2004)

*Ad-aware/A2/Dialer???*

Ich hatte mir, wie in diesem Thread berichtet, einen BT-Dialer im "Wert" von 36€ für 1 Einwahl gefangen. Bislang habe ich auf meinen Einwand und die Rechnungskürzung keine Reaktion. Nun ist mir heute folgendes passiert: 
ich habe A2 (abgespeckte Ausgabe) wie fast jeden Tag upgedatet und Scan laufen lassen, Befund: keine Malware.
Dann habe ich Ad-aware, welches ich auch seit Monaten verwende, gestartet. Dabei habe ich etwas festgestellt, ich habe nämlich übersehen dass es für die von mir verwendete Version kein Update mehr gibt, seit September 03  
Daraufhin habe ich sofort die neue Version 6.181 geladen und im Anschluss gescannt. Das Ergebnis waren 7 Dialer-Einträge, wie unten im Protokoll ersichtlich. Baff war ich natürlich über die unterschiedlichen Ergebnisse der beiden Scans. Findet a2 nur in der Bezahlversion die Malware oder unterliege ich da einem Irrtum...???
Scanprotokoll:
Starte Prüfung der Registrierung
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

 iWon Objekt identifiziert!
    Typ                : Reg.Schlüssel
    Daten              : 
    Rootkey            : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
    Objekt             : SOFTWARE\FunWebProducts


 WebDialer Objekt identifiziert!
    Typ                : Reg.Schlüssel
    Daten              : 
    Rootkey            : HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT
    Objekt             : CLSID\{02c20140-76f8-4763-83d5-b660107b7a90}


 WebDialer Objekt identifiziert!
    Typ                : Reg.Schlüssel
    Daten              : 
    Rootkey            : HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT
    Objekt             : ole32ws.moniker32


 WebDialer Objekt identifiziert!
    Typ                : Reg.Schlüssel
    Daten              : 
    Rootkey            : HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT
    Objekt             : ole32ws.moniker32.1


Ergebnis der Registrierungsprüfung:
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
Neue Objekte: 4
Objekte insgesamt bis jetzt identifiziert 4


Starte erweiterte Registrierungsprüfung
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

 WebDialer Objekt identifiziert!
    Typ                : Reg.Schlüssel
    Daten              : 
    Rootkey            : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
    Objekt             : Software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\moduleusage\C:/WINDOWS/Ole32ws.dll


 WebDialer Objekt identifiziert!
    Typ                : Datei
    Daten              : ole32ws.dll
    Objekt             : c:\windows\
    FileSize           : 24 KB
    Created on         : 10.02.2004 18:19:22
    Last accessed      : 10.02.2004 18:19:22
    Last modified      : 10.02.2004 18:19:22



 WebDialer Objekt identifiziert!
    Typ                : Reg.Wert
    Daten              : c:\windows\ole32ws.dll
    Rootkey            : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
    Objekt             : Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs
    Wert               : C:\WINDOWS\Ole32ws.dll


Ergebnis der erweiterten Registrierungsprüfung:
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
Neue Objekte: 2
Objekte insgesamt bis jetzt identifiziert 7
----
Ist hier der verantwortliche Dialer dabei???


----------



## Eifelyeti (9 April 2004)

*Anwahlversuch*

Ergänzend zu meinem vorstehenden Beitrag:
im Protokoll von Fritz-Watch habe ich gesehen, das ein Einwahlprogramm 
am gleichen fraglichen Tag innerhalb von 10 sec. 10mal die Rufnummer 
0088213331014 anzurufen versucht hat, an meinen Grundeinstellungen aber gescheitert ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 April 2004)

@yeti:

kuckste mal hier:

McAfee-USA:
 info zur ole32ws.dll 

In diesem Forum wird das Dingens mal wieder mit HALDEX in Zusammenhang gebract:

h**p://www.karlsforums.com/forums/viewthread.php?tid=13900

grüsse
cicojore

P.S.: Was issen aus dem Bingener geworden?


----------



## gueder (13 April 2004)

> P.S.: Was issen aus dem Bingener geworden?



total egal, dialer illegal, bingener uninteressant.


übrigens: wer telekom kunde ist, und eine forderung eines anderen auf der rechnung hat, der muss nur bei telekom einen einspruch bzw. einwendungen einlegen, man muss nicht den drittanbieter anschreiben bzw. noch einen herrn aus bingen, der damit sowieso in sachen abrechnung nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## Anonymous (14 April 2004)

> übrigens: wer telekom kunde ist, und eine forderung eines anderen auf der rechnung hat, der muss nur bei telekom einen einspruch bzw. einwendungen einlegen, man muss nicht den drittanbieter anschreiben bzw. noch einen herrn aus bingen, der damit sowieso in sachen abrechnung nichts zu tun hat.



Das ist falsch. Einwendungen gegen Verbindungsentgelte Anderer Anbieter sind direkt an diese zu richten, da es sich nicht um Verbindungen der Deutschen Telekom handelt. Auf der Rechnung wird eindeutig hierauf hingewiesen.

Bei der Deutschen Telekom können Einwendungen gegen die Verbindungsentgelte der Deutschen Telekom erhoben werden. Was darunter fällt, ergibt sich aus den AGB und der Leistungsbeschreibung der Deutschen Telekom, es steht aber auch klar auf der Rechnung: "Verbindungen über die Deutsche Telekom" bzw. Verbindungen über xy". Zu jeder Rechnungsposition findet sich Name des Anbieters, Anschrift und kostenfreie Rufnummer.


----------



## Anonymous (14 April 2004)

Habe bei BT einen Einzelnachweis angefordert. Jetzt kam Post - natürlich von Nexnet, die darauf hingewiesen haben, Vertreter von BT usw. Ich soll bitte den Einzelnachweis um I-net unter w*w.icinf.biz anfordern. Hat damit jemand Erfahrung? Warum muss ich das alles nochmal machen und was ist das für ne Adresse ? Fang ich mir da grad wieder was ein ?Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Anonymous (14 April 2004)

Habe Infos gefunden und werd nen Teufel tun und die anschreibenresseinfo der Verbraucher-Zentrale Brandenburg
03.03.2004
Infos unter „h**p://www.icinf.biz“ werden teuer!

VZB warnt vor erheblichen Kosten durch Anklicken

Massenhaft gehen derzeit Beschwerden bei der Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg e. V. über unberechtigte Rechnungen einer Firma BT (Germany) GmbH München ein. Nähere Informationen gäbe es unter h**p://www.icinf.biz. Um hier mehr zu erfahren, muss sich der Verbraucher zunächst kostenpflichtig einloggen. Diese Dreistigkeit ist nur noch durch die dann folgende Information zu überbieten, dass die Grundlage der Entgeltforderung ein nichtregistrierter – also ungesetzlicher! - Dialer ohne die inzwischen bekannte „0190“- oder „0900“-Einwahl ist, so dass die Nutzer die Kostenpflicht nicht erkennen.

*[Virenscanner: Link deaktiviert]*


----------



## Anonymous (14 April 2004)

Habe Infos gefunden und werd nen Teufel tun und die anschreibenresseinfo der Verbraucher-Zentrale Brandenburg
03.03.2004
Infos unter „w*w.icinf.biz“ werden teuer!

VZB warnt vor erheblichen Kosten durch Anklicken

Massenhaft gehen derzeit Beschwerden bei der Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg e. V. über unberechtigte Rechnungen einer Firma BT (Germany) GmbH München ein. Nähere Informationen gäbe es unter w*w.icinf.biz. Um hier mehr zu erfahren, muss sich der Verbraucher zunächst kostenpflichtig einloggen. Diese Dreistigkeit ist nur noch durch die dann folgende Information zu überbieten, dass die Grundlage der Entgeltforderung ein nichtregistrierter – also ungesetzlicher! - Dialer ohne die inzwischen bekannte „0190“- oder „0900“-Einwahl ist, so dass die Nutzer die Kostenpflicht nicht erkennen.


----------



## technofreak (14 April 2004)

Heidi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe Infos gefunden und werd nen Teufel tun und die anschreibenresseinfo der Verbraucher-Zentrale Brandenburg
> 03.03.2004
> Infos unter „w*w.icinf.biz“ werden teuer!
> 
> VZB warnt vor erheblichen Kosten durch Anklicken



du postest dies schon zum zweiten  Mal, nenne bitte die Seite oder den Link auf der HP der Verbraucherzentrale , 
auf der dieser Hinweis stehen soll: 


http://www.vzb.de/UNIQ1081595671012911211/doc1A.html


----------



## Raimund (14 April 2004)

*Verbraucherzentrale BB*

 
@tf,

... vielleicht ist das gemeint?

http://www.vzb.de/UNIQ1081595671012911211/doc10090A.html

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## technofreak (14 April 2004)

@Raimund 

danke  :thumb: 

das macht das Ganze "handfester" ....


			
				VZB schrieb:
			
		

> VZB warnt vor erheblichen Kosten durch Anklicken
> Massenhaft gehen derzeit Beschwerden bei der Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg e. V. über unberechtigte Rechnungen einer Firma BT (Germany) GmbH München ein. Nähere Informationen gäbe es unter w*w.icinf.biz. Um hier mehr zu erfahren, muss sich der Verbraucher zunächst kostenpflichtig einloggen. Diese Dreistigkeit ist nur noch durch die dann folgende Information zu überbieten, dass die Grundlage der Entgeltforderung ein nichtregistrierter – also ungesetzlicher! - Dialer ohne die inzwischen bekannte „0190“- oder „0900“-Einwahl ist, so dass die Nutzer die Kostenpflicht nicht erkennen.



Gruß
tf


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 April 2004)

gueder schrieb:
			
		

> > P.S.: Was issen aus dem Bingener geworden?
> 
> 
> 
> total egal, dialer illegal, bingener uninteressant.



Und wenn der Bingener nun aber Geschäftskontakte haben würde zu richtig dicken Fischen? Ich meine RICHTIG dick? Nicht nur sein deutsches Nebenwertemarkt-Haifischchen aus dem Gaststätten-Biotop...

Dann ist das entweder ein verrücktes Rollenspiel oder... oder... oder...


...na ja, ich würde halt gerne die "Rollenspiel"-Variante ausschliessen, bevor ich mich lächerlich mache...


cicojore


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

BT hat mir einen 2seitigen Briefen geschieben das sie nicht verpflichtet sind eine Einzelauflistung zu stellen. Wie lustig. Dann bekommen sie auch nicht die 180€


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2004)

Martin schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lustig.


Kannste den Brief mal einscannen und posten - an dem Spaß würde ich gern teilnehmen und andere bestimmt auch.


----------



## maiklouwers (22 April 2004)

*exDialer*

hallo,

bin neuling und hatte gestern morgen eine ungewollte verbindung mit dem "exDialer". wie soll ich jetzt vorgehen.


----------



## Der Jurist (22 April 2004)

@ maiklouwers
Schau in den Erste-Hilfe-Kasten


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2004)

Ist dabei eine Verbindung zu stande gekommen oder haben die Dateien das nur versucht? Eigentlich sind die passenden Nummern nicht mehr erreichbar - es sei denn, die Dialerdateien haben ein Nummernupdate erlebt.


----------



## maiklouwers (22 April 2004)

hallo,

war auf diversen seiten wie freenet, bayern und e-mails checken. da schloss sich meine verbindung und ich befand mich im offline modus.
ein paar sekunden später öffnet sich eine seite auf russisch(porno) obwohl 
keine ntzwerkverbindung auf der task dargestellt wurde, daraufhin öffnete ich die systemsteuerung (netzwerk) und sah exDialer. habe dann versucht die verbindung zu schliessen, ging aber net, habe dann das kabel rausgezogen. das ganze hat sich in ca. 30sekunden abgespielt.


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2004)

...und konntest Du eine Einwahl Deines Modem feststellen?


----------



## maiklouwers (22 April 2004)

ja die verbindung war da.


----------



## maiklouwers (22 April 2004)

habe dann alles geprüft nach dem dialer aber nichts gefunden.
antivir hat gefunden:Tpferd delf.bf, krepper.c, krepper.1 krepper.2
als startseite coolsearch.biz oder sexocean.biz


----------



## SDJungle (22 April 2004)

Juuubel - die Telefonrechnung ist da....

Im 0900 90000928 - Thread durfte ich mich ja schon in die lange Opferliste einreihen, heute habe ich es schriftlich - Kosten von insgesamt 122,78€ auf die Einwahlnummer 0900 90000928 bei insgesamt 9 Verbindungen zwischen dem 11. und 14. April.  Diensteanbieter - BT Germany...
Die regTP habe ich schon vor Tagen informiert, die Telekom weiß auch schon Bescheid - wir werden den Betrag nicht zahlen bzw. die Telekom den Betrag nicht weiterleiten - und jetzt schauen wir mal was da noch so kommt...
Eine Anfrage bei der Polizei hat übrigens ergeben daß in obengenanntem Zeitraum verstärkt Vorwahlnummern im 023**-Bereich von diesem Dialer 'befallen' wurden, mit der Folge daß heute die Leitungen der Polizei heißliefen - ein seltsamer Zufall...



Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Anonymous (24 April 2004)

Hi,

mich trifft der Schlag.
bin durch google auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Ich habe ganze 68,45€ auf meiner Telefonrechnung!!!! Nummer war die 090090000928 wieder BT(Germany) GmbH. HAb erstma da angrufen und die verwiesen mich auf einen Herrn ..., bei dem ich mich per Fax melden solle. Was soll ich nun tun? Bitte helft mir. Bin verzweifelt und brauche HILFE!

Danke im Vorraus

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 April 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161

Und das sehr genau lesen...

Auf jeden Fall (würde ich wegen der dort übluichen Verzögerung als allererstes machen)

BESCHWERDE BEI DER REGTP!!!!

telefonisch, per mail, per Brieftaube, schnell!

Denn: Wenn das hier so abläuft, wie beschrieben, wird es mit Beweisen schlecht aussehen (Fachleute mögen mich korrigieren), sodass die "zivilrechtliche Seite" (Zahlungsvermeidung) zunächst im Vordergrund stehen müsste. Die läuft aber nun mal über die RegTP (in erster Linie, wenn auch nicht ausschließlich).

registriert = möglicherweise Zahlungsanspruch (den dir wahrscheinlich aber die Anbieter nachweisen müssen)

nicht registriert = kein Zahlungsanspruch

und registriert wird alles, wirklich alles!!! Die RegTP braucht Beschwerden, Beschwerden, Beschwerden und dann setzen sich die Herren hin und prüfen. Mit dem den deutschen Beamten im Schnitt attestierten Engagement halt, aber mehr geht eben nicht


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2004)

Hallöle,
bin jetzt auch im Club der exDialer eigetreten, natürlich nicht freiwillig. Bei mir wurde beim surfen die Verbindung gekappt, ein Standardfenster mit der Frage, ob ich die Verbindung wiederherstellen möchte ging auf. Natürlich klickte ich ´ja an. Aufgefallen ist mir dann irgendwann das meine DFÜ-Verbindung, die normalerweise rechts unten in de Leiste auftaucht nicht auftauchte, sondern nur meine Zone-Alarm-Anzeige. In der Ereignisanzeige (Systemsteuerung) fand ich dann die Einträge mit der passenden schon bekannten Rufnummer. Reicht das schon als Beweis das es ein Dialer war?

Grüße
Gaby


----------



## Eifelyeti (30 April 2004)

*BT/Bingener/Nexnet*

Einge Wochen nach dem Einspruch bei BT habe ich nun das hier schon zitierte Schreiben der Nexnet mit dem Hinweis auf eine noch laufende Prüfung sowie der Aussage, bis zur Klärung keine Zahlungsaufforderung zu bekommen, erhalten!
--
Aka-Aka: die Bingener -Links sind ja der echte Wahnsinn, ein richtiger Krimi!


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 April 2004)

*Re: BT/Bingener/Nexnet*



			
				Eifelyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka: die Bingener -Links sind ja der echte Wahnsinn, ein richtiger Krimi!



Jepp, sogar genug für einen Fortsetzungsroman 

Nur eigne ich persönlich mich weniger für die "schriftstellerische Arbeit". Das müssten andere machen 

man möge mal bei google nach "WKN 645860" suchen  (noch besser im Forum "wallstreet-online")


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mai 2004)

*post von der regestrierungsbehörde*

hallo allerseits, hatte wie schon mal berichtet auch das selbe problem wie ihr. hab mich an die reg.behörde gewand und folgende antwort bekommen. das wichtigste ist dick markiert.
damit hat sich für mich das problem erledigt. 

Sehr geehrter Herr .... 
Vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 07.03.04.

Unsere Behörde erreichen täglich sehr viele Verbraucherfragen, sodass es nicht immer möglich ist, zeitnah zu antworten. Ich bitte daher um Ihr Verständnis.

Mit dem neuen Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von 0190er-/0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern soll dem Missbrauch Einhalt geboten und die Rechte der Verbraucher sollen gestärkt werden. Dazu müssen unter anderem alle automatischen Internet-Einwählprogramme (Dialer) bei der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post registriert werden. Die Registrierung erfolgt, wenn das Anwählprogramm bestimmte Mindestvoraussetzungen erfüllt und der Registrierungsverpflichtete versichert, dass eine rechtswidrige Nutzung ausgeschlossen ist.

Zur Registrierung ist es zwingend erforderlich, dass das Anwählprogramm vom Hersteller in seinen wesentlichen Merkmalen beschrieben ist. Zu diesen kennzeichnenden Merkmalen, die zur eindeutigen Erkennung des Dialers durch den Verbraucher zwingend erforderlich sind, gehören unter anderem:

die Bezeichnung des Anwählprogramms (Name und Dateiname des Programms, wie es für den Verbraucher angeboten wird) 
die Versionskennung (die aus Ziffern ((und oder Buchstaben)) bestehende Kennzeichnung der Ausführungsdatei muss im Anwählprogramm fest integriert sein)

die Zielrufnummer (die im Programm verankerte Rufnummer zu der die entgeltpflichtige Verbindung zum Mehrwertdienst hergestellt werden soll)

der Identifikationswert des Programms (Hashwert); (zur eindeutigen Beschreibung und zur späteren Erkennung hat der Anbieter den Hashwert ((digitaler Fingerabdruck)) des Dialers zu erzeugen und im Rahmen der Registrierung und bei jeder Nutzung durch den Verbraucher anzugeben)

Bei registrierten Dialern werden Ihnen alle diese Angaben bei der Nutzung angezeigt. Mit diesen Daten ist eine eindeutige Identifikation von Dialern möglich. Diese Daten benötigen Sie auch wenn Sie in der Dialer-Datenbank recherchieren.

Diese Dialer-Datenbank und weitere Informationen zum (0)190er-/(0)900er-Missbrauchsgesetz können Sie tagesaktuell über unsere Web-Seiten abrufen:

<<http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp>> 
Stellt sich nach erfolgter Registrierung heraus, dass ein registriertes Anwählprogramm die gesetzlichen Mindestanforderungen nicht eingehalten hat, wird die Registrierung aufgehoben und die Dokumentation auf der Web-Seite aktualisiert.

*Unter der von Ihnen angegebenen Rufnummer 09009000019300 "ist kein Dialer registriert. 
Nach Auffassung der RegTP besteht bei nicht registrierten Dialern bzw. bei Dialern, bei denen die Registrierung zurückgenommen wurde, keine Zahlungspflicht.*

Das Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) eröffnet aber auch nach dem Inkrafttreten des Gesetzes zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von 0190er-/0900er Mehrwertdiensterufnummern, nicht die Möglichkeit, Sie als Verbraucher bei der Durchsetzung Ihrer zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche zu unterstützen.

Daher sind Sie gegebenenfalls gezwungen, Ihre zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche selbst oder mit Hilfe eines Rechtsbeistands zu verfolgen.

Rechtliche Beratung zu Missbrauchsfragen aus dem Bereich der (0)190er- und (0)900er-Rufnummern, die über die Regelungen des Mehrwertdienstegesetzes hinausgehen, darf die Reg TP aufgrund des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes nicht leisten.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich Ihnen noch unsere Informationsbroschüre empfehlen, mit der wir Sie umfassend über Ihre neuen Rechte informieren.

Darüber hinaus geben wir Ihnen Tipps, wie Sie sich vorsorglich vor Missbrauch schützen können und wie Sie Ihre Rechte wahren oder durchsetzen können.

Die Broschüre ist im Internet unter folgender Adresse eingestellt: 
<http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/fs_12.html> 

Für weitere Auskünfte stehe ich Ihnen selbstverständlich gern zur Verfügung. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Im Auftrag 
......
mailto: [email protected]
<http://www.regtp.de/>
phon 0291/9955-0"
fax 0291/9955-180"

_Persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe Nutzungsregeln tf/mod_


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2005)

Wer damals die Nummer auf der Rechung hatte und der Forderung widersprach, brauchte nicht zu bezahlen oder bekam sein Geld wieder zurück. Wenn nicht, dann sollte man nachhaken.
Die T-Com hatte auf Widerspruch die Forderung eh sofort ausgebucht. Danach kam eine Mahnung der Nexnet GmbH, im Auftrag der BT. Als man bei der BT autorisierte Hinweise auf den Missbrauch der Nummer erhalten hatte (das war Anfang 02/2004), wurde die Nexnet angewisen, das Forderungsmanagement sofort einzustellen. Die in der Mahnschleife stehenden Nichtzahler wurden von diesem letzten Schritt allerdings i. d. R. nicht informiert.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2005)

Hi,

hatte im August über BT 73,63 € vom 13.07.05 bis 13.07.05. Frage mich wie das möglich sein soll. Eine 0190/0900 Nummer war auf der Rechnung nicht drauf. Wie soll ich hier vorgehen ? 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Reducal (18 Oktober 2005)

Hast Du einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis? KAnn es sich um Einwahlen zu einem Dienst "_Internet by call_" handeln? Dann nämlich erscheint die angewählte Nummer auch dort nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Re: BT Germany/NexNet hat schnell aufgegeben *

ich habe auch so eine rechnug bekommen>2 300,81 evro


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: BT (Germany) GmbH - 51,95€ über 0900er-Nummer??????*

Ich habe leider auch seit Monaten einen Posten in meiner Telefonrechnung aufgeführt, über eine angebliche Verbindung über BT. Auf Briefe bekomme ich keine Antwort. Telefonisch wird man nur verwiesen an die Deutsche Telekom. Die aber verweisen mich wieder an BT mit der Info, dass die nichts machen können. Ich bin echt ratlos. :-( Zahle ich den Betrag nicht, bekomme ich Mahnungen von NexNet mit Mahngebühren. Daraufhin habe ich dann doch wieder bezahlt.
Ich weiß einfach nicht, wie diese Beträge zustande kommen. Ich habe eine Flatrate (Telefon/Internet) bei der Deutschen Telekom. Einen anderen Anbieter nutze ich nicht. Auf der Rechnung steht noch der Hinweis Call-by-Call 01090. Ich hab NIE diese Vorwahl gewählt. Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich wäre über einen Hinweis echt dankbar.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: BT (Germany) GmbH - 51,95€ über 0900er-Nummer??????*

Eigentlich soll das eine billige Call-by-call Vorwahl sein.
Da gibt es aber öfters Probleme.

www.01090.com/produktinformationen.html
BT Germany*(01090): Informationen und Tarife 
Siehe: Bewertungen


----------



## Reducal (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: BT (Germany) GmbH - 51,95€ über 0900er-Nummer??????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Call-by-call Vorwahl
> 
> Da gibt es aber öfters Probleme.


Aber nicht bei/für BT, denn das ist lediglich der technische Dienstleister. Das Problem mit den anscheinend überteuerten Internet-by-Call Vorwahlen bereiten deren Kunden. Google mal aktuell z. B. nach Beschwerden zu der Berliner "Sugar Telecom GmbH" bzw. "Comundo".


----------

